
Today’s Weak AI Lacks Intelligence - jcua
https://medium.com/@Numenta/todays-weak-ai-lacks-intelligence-49869b4c61ae
======
TrinaryWorksToo
I've been watching their htm school videos and really enjoying them. There are
a lot of new concepts, but I find it remarkable how much it matches my
intuition of how my brain could work.

